# 2015 Nissan Murano Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Right foot buried deep into the gas pedal with the thrum of Nissan’s 3.5-liter V6 in my ears, it became clear that nothing I could do would make my time with the Murano thrilling.
> 
> It isn’t supposed to be and it’s refreshing to see Nissan focusing on improving the areas that really count: comfort, style, fuel economy and cargo space. Besides, a Murano NISMO would probably be the only thing sillier than the regrettable Crosscabriolet, but that’s beside the point.
> Exterior Style
> ...


Read the full 2015 Nissan Murano review at AutoGuide.com.


----------

